# He drives 60 hours a week for Uber. He’s still homeless. UberX / SanFranciso Market



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Weaving past a cluster of parked RVs and scattered cars, Gary Branson pulled his dark-blue Prius onto a sandy median on the Great Highway and motioned at the Pacific Ocean.

"Welcome to my bedroom," he said wryly. "Cars drive by at 50 mph a few feet away, but I do have a lovely view."

Branson's Prius, immaculate inside and out, is both his home and his workplace. He is an Uber driver, putting in some 60 hours a week behind the wheel to ferry passengers around San Francisco. Late at night he drives to a location where it's legal to park, reclines the navigator seat, wraps his burly 6-foot-2-inch frame in a red plaid blanket, and tries to block out the traffic noise to get some shut-eye.

He's figured out practical ways to cope: joining a gym for showers, neatly stowing duffels with food and clothes in his trunk, keeping most possessions in a storage unit, frequently vacuuming the car, installing two inverters to directly plug in his laptop or electric razor.

But it's a hard life.

"It looks like I'm making it work, but I'm still a homeless person," Branson said. He choked up when asked whether he gets lonely.

His situation underscores what critics call ride-hailing's poverty wages and precarious nature. Although he earns about $1,200 a week (averaging $20 an hour) after Uber's cut, work expenses such as gas, oil changes, new tires and other maintenance, traffic tickets, car payments, car insurance, cell phone bill and self-employment taxes eat a big chunk of his income.

Then there are unexpected car crises, such as when his engine and battery conked out, costing him $3,000, or when his car got rear-ended. Two weeks ago, he drove over a rough patch of road and ended up paying $1,140 to repair the front suspension.

Personal expenses add up, too - food costs a lot more when you don't have a place to cook.

As Uber has cut rates and bonuses in recent years, Branson's hopes of digging himself out of this hole have dwindled. He's pinning some hopes now on California's AB5 law, which could make drivers into employees. Gov. Gavin Newsom signed it Wednesday after it passed the Senate and Assembly. Uber and Lyft, however, plan to fight reclassification in the courts and through a 2020 ballot initiative, instead seeking a new worker category called "network drivers" who are independent contractors with wage guarantees and some benefits.

Branson doesn't think becoming an employee in itself will do much for his finances, but it's what comes next that he's counting on.

"Step one is us becoming employees," he said. "Step two is that we can form a union and begin to negotiate a more reasonable percentage" of ride fares for drivers to keep. Uber's cut is generally 30%, but he and other drivers say that's too much - and that it sometimes takes much more.

Uber said it couldn't comment on a specific driver's situation and reiterated past statements about improving their lot. "Drivers are at the heart of our service - we can't succeed without them - and thousands of people come into work at Uber every day focused on how to make their experience better, on and off the road," Uber said.

It's impossible to say how many ride-hailing drivers are unhoused. San Francisco used to require drivers to get business registrations using their addresses, but homeless drivers could use post office boxes or friends' addresses. Anecdotally, the number seems small and yet still striking, considering that these are people who often work full time and still can't afford a roof over their heads.

Veena Dubal, a UC Hastings law professor who studies ride-hailing, said she's talked to several drivers who live in their cars.

Some are "migrant drivers," commuting long distances from far-flung corners of California to San Francisco where driving is more lucrative. They bed down in cars, with friends or crammed into cheap motels to drive long shifts for a few days before returning home. A Chronicle investigation found that almost 10% of San Francisco drivers fit this category.

But others are like Branson: They have nowhere to go.

"They live in their cars because it's so expensive in the Bay Area and there are so many unexpected expenses that come along with driving," Dubal said. Many are trying to preserve their meager savings as a safety net, she said.

That's exactly what Branson does: He tries to keep $1,000 in savings at all times because that's the deductible on Uber's collision insurance. He's afraid to drive for Lyft because its $2,500 deductible is too big a risk.

With a shaved head and neatly trimmed salt-and-pepper mustache and goatee, Branson, 48, says he looks like a Viking. He has a sardonic wit - "I might as well crack jokes while I can," he said - and hopes to turn his gift of gab into a podcast telling "wild and wacky stories" about driving for Uber.

The son of a Baptist preacher who grew up in a small town in Iowa, Branson said he's estranged from his family - "all a bunch of Trump voters."

He spent nine years selling residential solar systems in Stockton. He'd previously worked as a jack-of-all-trades, a gaffer and key grip, a bartender, a waiter, a massage therapist. "I've led the life of a pinball, always stricken with wanderlust," he said.

He went through a rough patch after a divorce, wrecked his credit, ran up IRS bills and burned through a lot of money helping an ill friend - whom he still partially supports.

Selling solar became less remunerative, so he started doing ride-hailing in the Central Valley as a side gig about 2½ years ago.

When his Stockton landlord evicted him, he didn't have the resources for a new place. He stayed in campgrounds. Then he realized that driving would pay better in the Bay Area, so he came to San Francisco full time 18 months ago - and quickly realized that the barriers to getting a place here were even higher.

"Driving can be a lower-middle-class or upper-lower-class proposition as long as nothing ever goes wrong," he said. "But life happens; things go wrong. If you're living so close to the edge, there's no way to handle any of life's emergencies when they come up."

He's built up his savings several times only to have car catastrophes. When his car got rear-ended, it was totaled. The $6,500 insurance payout wasn't enough for another car, so he signed up for a pricey rental through Uber and drove even more than usual to accumulate a down payment on his 2015 Prius.

The car is such a lifeline that he's fearful of anything happening to it. He prefers to eat from drive-throughs. The one time he tried delivering through Uber Eats, he emerged from picking up an order at a McDonald's and was terrified to find a police officer writing him a ticket with a tow truck standing by. He threw himself on the officer's mercy and was spared.

"I have one little, itty-bitty fortress I can call a vague place of safety," he said. "Anytime I leave my car is stressful."

https://www.sfchronicle.com/busines...hours-a-week-for-Uber-He-s-still-14457115.php


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Wow, it’s a sad tale, you hear more and more stories like this. 

He is literally just surviving. It can become a vicious cycle.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

ratethis said:


> Wow, it's a sad tale, you hear more and more stories like this.
> 
> He is literally just surviving. It can become a vicious cycle.


I've been trough that too, until I decided to go Chapter 7 BANKRUPTCY, then go back to driving a taxi.

I ended up with the police waking me up in sub-zero temperatures (in the Uber lot), and asking me if I was okay. Maybe I would did a fox hole and line it with a tarp, so I could stretch out and sleep better? NOT!

https://uberpeople.net/threads/bankrupt-im-going-back-to-driving-a-taxi-soon.307031/


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I've been trough that too, until I decided to go Chapter 7 BANKRUPTCY, then go back to driving a taxi.
> 
> I ended up with the police waking me up in sub-zero temperatures (in the Uber lot), and asking me if I was okay. Maybe I would did a fox hole and line it with a tarp, so I could stretch out and sleep better? NOT!
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/bankrupt-im-going-back-to-driving-a-taxi-soon.307031/


How have you been doing since you returned to cab?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Maybe there's more to the story, but can't feel sorry for a guy earnings almost $5K/month.
In 18 months that almost $90K. and he's "trying" to keep $1000 in the bank?
He had some expenses, sure, but where'd the rest of it go?
He's just another one of those guys choosing to be homeless, hoping that his nanny state will one day take care of him.
And he's in for a rude awakening if/when AB5 takes effect.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

When Uber is gone what would this guy do?


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

And this right here just reinforces my argument on why AB5 Will make things worse not better for drivers. With how expensive it is to live in California the government has got to fix the housing crisis in California and gas prices also have to go down. As someone who lives on the other side of the country I don't know how people put up with that over there in California. How can people sit there and pay $3500 a month for rent? How can people sit there and pay almost 5 dollars a gallon for gas? Instead of blaming Uber and Lyft how about you blame the government for causing the high standard of living? Yeah people wonder why there's a homeless problem in California.... people can't afford to live in California because it's too damn expensive. If I lived in California I wouldn't even be a rideshare driver with the price of gas it's not even worth driving in California let alone to own a car. It's insane.

Also the guy wouldn't even speak to his family because "Their all a bunch of trump voters" is just stupid.?? Yeah keep staying in liberal California and you'll be homeless for the rest your life because the Democrats don't give a $hit about you.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Steve appleby said:


> ...
> Also the guy wouldn't even speak to his family because "Their all a bunch of trump voters" is just stupid.?? Yeah keep staying in liberal California and you'll be homeless for the rest your life because the Democrats don't give a $hit about you.


And how much you wanna bet that his Trump votin' family all have nice, warm homes along with jobs that support themselves?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

SOLA-RAH said:


> And how much you wanna bet that his Trump votin' family all have nice, warm homes along with jobs that support themselves?


Yeah but they have to work and listen to the man...and likely pass drug tests


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

SOLA-RAH said:


> And how much you wanna bet that his Trump votin' family all have nice, warm homes along with jobs that support themselves?


I'm willing to bet a lot because they live in Iowa where it's a hell of a lot cheaper to live in..


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Weaving past a cluster of parked RVs and scattered cars, Gary Branson pulled his dark-blue Prius onto a sandy median on the Great Highway and motioned at the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> "Welcome to my bedroom," he said wryly. "Cars drive by at 50 mph a few feet away, but I do have a lovely view."
> 
> ...


Stockton is a stanky armpit.
Getting evicted there takes real effort.


----------



## SOLA-RAH (Dec 31, 2014)

Steve appleby said:


> I'm willing to bet a lot because they live in Iowa where it's a hell of a lot cheaper to live in..


Wow! Living somewhere they can afford?!? Gary should start taking notes.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Maybe there's more to the story, but can't feel sorry for a guy earnings almost $5K/month.
> In 18 months that almost $90K. and he's "trying" to keep $1000 in the bank?
> He had some expenses, sure, but where'd the rest of it go?
> He's just another one of those guys choosing to be homeless, hoping that his nanny state will one day take care of him.
> And he's in for a rude awakening if/when AB5 takes effect.


He's not earning $5K a month after vehicle and gas and other car costs.

Plus he's living in a place where a one bedroom costs $5K a month.

It's also a vicious cycle once you are homeless. I'm lucky that I never have been. It's expensive not having a place to keep food fresh or cold or be able to cook it.

One day God or Karma will catch up to you and you will realize why you should feel sorry for him.
You don't care if you are an uncaring person. 
There but for the Grace of God go I.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Get a REAL job or MOVE or BOTH!


----------



## Austin383 (Mar 11, 2019)

What is everyone not understanding that he’s living in a city he can’t afford. This story is a joke. I get there should be better pay but there’s a reason I don’t live in San Francisco or NYC.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Austin383 said:


> What is everyone not understanding that he's living in a city he can't afford. This story is a joke. I get there should be better pay but there's a reason I don't live in San Francisco or NYC.


He was homeless in a cheaper but still expensive city, he only went to San Fran because Uber is busy there, but it's still a stupid move. If you can't afford to live somewhere go to where you can afford to live and get an entry level job.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Take the $1,000 in savings, plus save another couple $100, empty the storage, and get the hell out of the Bay Area.

I'm 800 miles away. In a Prius, that is $50 in gas. He can rent a small Apt for under $1,000. Can get a basement unit for $500-650. At 60 hours driving Uber/Lyft here, he can make $1,000 easy a week. Do the math from there.


----------



## Vespa (Nov 29, 2018)

Depends on his mind state i guess, I think if he is clean and sober he is actually doing alot better than most of us.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Sounds like this guy can't afford to live in California. He could drive to Texas today and rent a room from someone, everything included at $400 or less.

Earn the same amount of money too or more. If you're not willing to use your brain no amount of laws will help you.

Nothing to see here move along.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> When Uber is gone what would this guy do?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Weaving past a cluster of parked RVs and scattered cars, Gary Branson pulled his dark-blue Prius onto a sandy median on the Great Highway and motioned at the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> "Welcome to my bedroom," he said wryly. "Cars drive by at 50 mph a few feet away, but I do have a lovely view."
> 
> ...


This is truly an example of the have and have nots in the USA. The wealth gap and inequality is growing wider and wider!!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

They've been talking about this shit in SF for a long time. Good to get more specific stories.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

BigBadJohn said:


> Get a REAL job or MOVE or BOTH!


Exactly. Nobody is entitled to live in a particular place.

I wouldn't pay $400/month to live in San Francisco.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

That's not an Uber story, that's a San Francisco story.

Sad to say, but there's more of this to come as long as folks think they can mandate progress by enslaving, regulating, economic planning, and imposing noble dreams on others. 

It very simple: the more you imitate Venezuela, the more you look like Venezuela. Exactly what follows every time you try progressivism/socialism/Marxism.

Solution? Get our of the way! Restrict government. It's no coincidence our greatest cities and industries were built well before today's reformers started "improving" things.

Guy has a car. MOVE! Drive your way out of the people's republic and back into America. Leave the parasitical politics behind.

Freedom is as close as Reno.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

$1,200 is not even that much money before expenses ... I drive part time in Wisconsin and I can make $800+ per week easily ... how is he making only $1,200 driving full time in San Francisco?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

That's a San Diego story also. Imagine living in your car, not getting a decent sleep, meal, shower.. No happiness, no satisfaction, no acceptance, no status.. The biggest problem is that homeless drivers are already on the dark side. They are frustrated. They are stuck in the past, which is associated with anxiety and depression. They are an increased risk for a subsequent car crash due to driver blackouts. That's how Uber revolutionized the taxi industry!


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

First this man needs to show his payment statements and miles driven, so many driver exaggerate their low pay and depreciation, second the rents are so high in SF thats not Ubers fault, third no one is stopping him from getting another job, or living in another city. AB5 will hurt him even more, he wont be able to deduct his miles so his tax and health insurance bill will skyrocket. He wont be able to work 12 hours a day, when and where he wants, he will also be in danger when he is forced to pick up low rated riders.........

Replace ab5 with ab6, a min rate per mile 1 dollar after uber cut, keep us IC's, would have helped a lot more, ab5 provides no wage increase whatsoever, just the hell of being a w-2 slave...............


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

XPG said:


> That's a San Diego story also. Imagine living in your car, not getting a decent sleep, meal, shower.. No happiness, no satisfaction, no acceptance, no status.. The biggest problem is that homeless drivers are already on the dark side. They are frustrated. They are stuck in the past, which is associated with anxiety and depression. They are an increased risk for a subsequent car crash due to driver blackouts. That's how Uber revolutionized the taxi industry!


I'm sure it is. It's not MY story. I've learned how to be frugal and not live beyond my means . My car note is my only debt. I have a few other supplemental things I do for $$.

This poor dude must have some really bad credit. For $6500 he should've been able to put that down on a newish car and have a pretty low payment. Now he's renting through Uber?? He is not working smart.

He totally needs to move. Get a modest pad and cook his own food. Get another part time job for when Uber is slow. Good luck to this dude.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> And this right here just reinforces my argument on why AB5 Will make things worse not better for drivers. With how expensive it is to live in California the government has got to fix the housing crisis in California and gas prices also have to go down. As someone who lives on the other side of the country I don't know how people put up with that over there in California. How can people sit there and pay $3500 a month for rent? How can people sit there and pay almost 5 dollars a gallon for gas? Instead of blaming Uber and Lyft how about you blame the government for causing the high standard of living? Yeah people wonder why there's a homeless problem in California.... people can't afford to live in California because it's too damn expensive. If I lived in California I wouldn't even be a rideshare driver with the price of gas it's not even worth driving in California let alone to own a car. It's insane.
> 
> Also the guy wouldn't even speak to his family because "Their all a bunch of trump voters" is just stupid.?? Yeah keep staying in liberal California and you'll be homeless for the rest your life because the Democrats don't give a $hit about you.


---------------------------------
Gas in L.A is around $3.49 and up but no where near $5.00 or even $4.30
Rent in a average neighborhood for a one bedroom starts around $1,600.
You are ranting over misinformation . ??? Kind of pointless, don't you think ??
His slap to Trump is what you are pissed off about. Admit it. Since you do not state where you live, so I can remark, NYC is much higher than any of Calif. current cost of living prices. Not to mention there are hundreds of positive benefits to living in Calif.
____________________________

This story is a bit puzzling nor does 2 + 2 = 4.
He drives 60 hours a week in his personal car. He is in the San Francisco area. He has to be pulling in excess of $ 1,000 a week.
He chooses to live in his car. There are plenty of rooms available to rent or apartments available to share. However, he chooses to belong to a gym, so he can bath and rent storage lockers to keep his belongings.
There is more to this story then what is being told. At his age and his current living situation, he has much to be concerned about.



XPG said:


>


----------------------------------
Sad story, however, in my opinion, without a home address he chances of getting hired are slim. Not to mention, there is not reason that he cannot work under his education level. His resume probably look risky to a potential employer.
If he is Encinitas, CA and making $2,400 *a month* -- ????. I dont believe it or why doesn't he move to San Diego.
Was the last room he rented the only one in the area. Something off about this story. He is a good looking, clean, educated man.
Certainly cannot get two large suitcases in that trunk. Again -- 2+2 does not equal 4. JMO



Austin383 said:


> What is everyone not understanding that he's living in a city he can't afford. This story is a joke. I get there should be better pay but there's a reason I don't live in San Francisco or NYC.


------------------------------
I do not agree. In both of the cases shown - San Fran & Encinitas, CA -- other drivers are making it work. There is a problem with both these stories. First of all the man with the MBA claims he makes $2,400 A MONTH. Even driving part time, you can make $2,400 a month. 
Something else is going on here.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> How have you been doing since you returned to cab?


I don't have a car note anymore, and I have a roof over my head. Just had steak, cali-broc w/cheese, and apple pie for dinner. I drove 10 hours today, but not everyday is the same. Went home with $150. after paying my lease. Had friendly conversations with folks at the cab company, and two of my personals called me for a ride.

I give out cards to good fares, and run credit cards as well a taking cash. When I have mechanical problems, there is a man at the base that gets paid to keep me on the road, so there is no down time; unless I'm in the hospital.



IthurstwhenIP said:


> When Uber is gone what would this guy do?


He needs to file bankruptcy and get out of that. People can grow content with their abnormal situation.



Karen Stein said:


> Freedom is as close as Reno.


Hmmmm ....

You all need drivers in Reno? -o:


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Weaving past a cluster of parked RVs and scattered cars, Gary Branson pulled his dark-blue Prius onto a sandy median on the Great Highway and motioned at the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> "Welcome to my bedroom," he said wryly. "Cars drive by at 50 mph a few feet away, but I do have a lovely view."
> 
> ...


In



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Weaving past a cluster of parked RVs and scattered cars, Gary Branson pulled his dark-blue Prius onto a sandy median on the Great Highway and motioned at the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> "Welcome to my bedroom," he said wryly. "Cars drive by at 50 mph a few feet away, but I do have a lovely view."
> 
> ...


In


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I applaud him for staying clean..keeping his hygiene up in difficult situation , but why not simply rent a room .. $800-1,400 a month https://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/sfc/roo

Here.. $900 a Month..

*$900 Luxury Master Suite, Fully Furnished & Ready to Move in. (san jose south) *

cats are OK - purrr
dogs are OK - wooof
furnished
townhouse
w/d in unit
attached garage
private bath
private room
$900 / 620ft2 - Luxury Master Suite, Fully Furnished & Ready to Move in, 2017 New Model Home 

- Master Suite on 3rd FL of a townhouse, available now.

- Restroom and shower in furnished suite, with 2-sink modern vanity. Walk-in closet, king-size bed, extra in-suite storage, two big nightstands and all other furniture available.

- Central HVAC system, controller in suites for each floor, can be adjusted separately.

- Service for renters covering cost of garbage, cleaning, garage parking, in-home laundry, etc. Electricity and water will be separate and charged quarterly.

- Will be able to enjoy relaxing time in large swimming pool with sauna; yoga room, study /party room and gym in the club house, only 2 minutes' walk from the house.

- House locating at newly-built residential area right next to IBM Research Campus , SJ Kaiser Permanente Hosp, and Western Digital Campus, only 8 minutes walk to multiple grocery stores like Safeway, Lowe's, Target, Costco; also surrounded by multiple restaurants, tennis & basketball courts and gas station.










https://sfbay.craigslist.org/sfc/roo/d/san-francisco-luxury-master-suite-fully/6967099261.html


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

He averages $20 an hour an he can't rent a room ?



dauction said:


> I applaud him for staying clean..keeping his hygiene up in difficult situation , but why not simply rent a room .. $800-1,400 a month https://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/sfc/roo
> 
> Here.. $900 a Month..
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts

Bullshlt


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> He averages $20 an hour an he can't rent a room ?
> 
> 
> Exactly my thoughts
> ...


$900 ...
includes... Will be able to enjoy relaxing time in l*arge swimming pool with sauna; yoga room, study /party room and gym in the club house, only 2 minutes' walk from the house.

Hel I may move out west :biggrin:*


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

Good Grief. I had no idea the prices were so high out there. I spend $1,200/mo on a mortgage for a 2400sqft home. How is a room $900/mo?!?! Holy shitballs that seems outrageous to me. I guess it's supply and demand at play there? What drives those housing prices so dang high?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

This article is acting like if you rent a 1 bedroom luxury apt 
The only other option is homeless

Get real


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

2kwik4u said:


> Good Grief. I had no idea the prices were so high out there. I spend $1,200/mo on a mortgage for a 2400sqft home. How is a room $900/mo?!?! Holy shitballs that seems outrageous to me. I guess it's supply and demand at play there? What drives those housing prices so dang high?


Chinese started driving prices up in the 80s, tech companies blew the lid off.

A crappy 1100 sf ranch home with no garage, built in 1960 in Palo Alto costs more than 2 million. The 600sf apartment in San Francisco I lived in cost 900 in 1993. It's now over 7K per month.

Lunacy


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Maybe there's more to the story, but can't feel sorry for a guy earnings almost $5K/month.
> In 18 months that almost $90K. and he's "trying" to keep $1000 in the bank?
> He had some expenses, sure, but where'd the rest of it go?
> He's just another one of those guys choosing to be homeless, hoping that his nanny state will one day take care of him.
> And he's in for a rude awakening if/when AB5 takes effect.


I thought that $1000 was money he could set aside each month. But no he has trouble maintaining a $1000 savings account

I agree there must be something else to this story. Like the friend he is helping. And he is estranged from family because of their politics? I'd vote for trump or at least keep my mouth shut, it that's what it took to get a cot in someone's basement or garage.



dnlbaboof said:


> First this man needs to show his payment statements and miles driven, so many driver exaggerate their low pay and depreciation, second the rents are so high in SF thats not Ubers fault, third no one is stopping him from getting another job, or living in another city. AB5 will hurt him even more, he wont be able to deduct his miles so his tax and health insurance bill will skyrocket. He wont be able to work 12 hours a day, when and where he wants, he will also be in danger when he is forced to pick up low rated riders.........
> 
> Replace ab5 with ab6, a min rate per mile 1 dollar after uber cut, keep us IC's, would have helped a lot more, ab5 provides no wage increase whatsoever, just the hell of being a w-2 slave...............


There a lot of truth to what you say, but as long as you use your own car for business purposes, you can deduct the 58 cents a mile (unless of course your employee compensates you for the uae of your car)


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> Freedom is as close as Reno.


Reno blows...

*Disclaimer: I'm an UNLV Alumni


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I thought that $1000 was money he could set aside each month. But no he has trouble maintaining a $1000 savings account
> 
> I agree there must be something else to this story. Like the friend he is helping. And he is estranged from family because of their politics? I'd vote for trump or at least keep my mouth shut, it that's what it took to get a cot in someone's basement or garage.
> 
> ...


Since the tax law of 2017 no deducting miles for employees unless your military etc, you must rely on your employee for whatever they pay usually way less than 58 cents


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

dnlbaboof said:


> First this man needs to show his payment statements and miles driven, so many driver exaggerate their low pay and depreciation, second the rents are so high in SF thats not Ubers fault, third no one is stopping him from getting another job, or living in another city. AB5 will hurt him even more, he wont be able to deduct his miles so his tax and health insurance bill will skyrocket. He wont be able to work 12 hours a day, when and where he wants, he will also be in danger when he is forced to pick up low rated riders.........
> 
> Replace ab5 with ab6, a min rate per mile 1 dollar after uber cut, keep us IC's, would have helped a lot more, ab5 provides no wage increase whatsoever, just the hell of being a w-2 slave...............


As an employee a driver will get $.54 a mile reimbursement, not just a deduction. That reimbursement isn't taxable.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

dnlbaboof said:


> Since the tax law of 2017 no deducting miles for employees unless your military etc, you must rely on your employee for whatever they pay usually way less than 58 cents


Thanks, I stand corrected. Uber then will have to pay me the 58 cents a mile. Since we know they won't do that or supply the cars I doubt that they will ever consider us employees


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

ratethis said:


> Wow, it's a sad tale, you hear more and more stories like this.
> 
> He is literally just surviving. It can become a vicious cycle.


It's only going to get worse as they keep finding ways to cut pay and as the driver saturation increases. In my area it used to pay about $1.40 a mile circa-2014. Now some areas are really at 30 cents a mile with many times the amount of drivers.

I honestly believe that overall the mental health of Uber/Lyft drivers has probably plummeted in the last few years and will probably get worse. If I am right we will probably soon see an outbreak in driver suicides and violence. Instead of "going Postal" it will be known as "Going Uber".


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

touberornottouber said:


> It's only going to get worse as they keep finding ways to cut pay and as the driver saturation increases. In my area it used to pay about $1.40 a mile circa-2014. Now some areas are really at 30 cents a mile with many times the amount of drivers.
> 
> I honestly believe that overall the mental health of Uber/Lyft drivers has probably plummeted in the last few years and will probably get worse. If I am right we will probably soon see an outbreak in driver suicides and violence. Instead of "going Postal" it will be known as "Going Uber".


GoingUberPostal.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> If I am right we will probably soon see an outbreak in driver suicides and violence. Instead of "going Postal" it will be known as "Going Uber".


 It's been happening. An Uber driver threw himself in front of a Manhattan subway train. Lyft driver found dead in back of car.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Very high stress. Very low pay. Very expensive city. What could go wrong for a full time driver?


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

Karen Stein said:


> That's not an Uber story, that's a San Francisco story.
> 
> Sad to say, but there's more of this to come as long as folks think they can mandate progress by enslaving, regulating, economic planning, and imposing noble dreams on others.
> 
> ...


Sadly, Reno isnt particularly cheap any longer either. Lots of Bay Area "refugees" drawn there because of the proximity to SF and Tahoe. Same with Las Vegas for its proximity to LA. Gotta go to the Rust Belt for cheaper costs of living.



dauction said:


> I applaud him for staying clean..keeping his hygiene up in difficult situation , but why not simply rent a room .. $800-1,400 a month https://sfbay.craigslist.org/search/sfc/roo
> 
> Here.. $900 a Month..
> 
> ...


This clearly is a scam post. The purported "room" is in San Jose South but the map is of Potrero Hill in SF, almost 60 miles away and literally HALF of market rate for SJ, let alone SF? Clearly this isnt legit.



DriverMark said:


> Reno blows...
> 
> *Disclaimer: I'm an UNLV Alumni


Haha, my wife is UNLV Alumna and we both love Reno! Love Vegas too but f*ck its gotten expensive there too. A 1 BR Condo in the Arts District off S. Main & E. Charleston will easily set you back $400k.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Like others have said, there's more to the story. You wonder if he had substance issues which lead to the divorce and/or debt. If the IRS was after him, he was really delinquent. He might even have a felony. His credit is shot and rideshare isn't looked at as stable income, so him renting a small place may be out of the question. 

This seems far less like a "typical uber driver story" and far more like a "bad life choices" story.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> This seems far less like a "typical uber driver story" and far more like a "bad life choices" story.


I don't know. Not to be snarky but these days it seems like "uber driver story" IS equal to "bad life choices". I know there are exceptions but in most areas drivers would make more overall working for McDonalds. This is largely because of all the paycuts and the driver saturation.


----------



## seymour (Apr 20, 2018)

this article is fake news - don't believe everything you read.

Drivers here in the bay area are consistently earning over $35/hr - some a bit less, some over $40/hr.

One driver made close to $10k in the last 4 weeks but he was pushing 80hrs a week.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/earnings.349384/page-13


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

This guy most likely has drug or gambling problems. $20/hr? Gtfoh


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> I don't know. Not to be snarky but these days it seems like "uber driver story" IS equal to "bad life choices". I know there are exceptions but in most areas drivers would make more overall working for McDonalds. This is largely because of all the paycuts and the driver saturation.


I don't think it's snarky at all. Sadly, rideshare is very tempting to someone who is low or no skilled, didn't get an education or hit a major bump in the road (felony, etc). Yet, many soldier on getting two pings an hour and being furious about it vs. applying at McD's, Walmart and so on.


----------



## Julles (Sep 24, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> That's exactly what Branson does: He tries to keep $1,000 in savings at all times because that's the deductible on Uber's collision insurance. He's afraid to drive for Lyft because its $2,500 deductible is too big a risk.


That's why I don't drive for Lyft.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I guess I should move to Manhattan and bemoan the fact my job as an Enterprise Rent-A-Car logistics driver forces me to be homeless. Maybe somebody will feel sorry for me and let me crash in their Upper West Side condo.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Just realized this guy must be an airport ant


----------



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

Mental health disorder is a strong possibility and may be the culprit ? ?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> I don't think it's snarky at all. Sadly, rideshare is very tempting to someone who is low or no skilled, didn't get an education or hit a major bump in the road (felony, etc). Yet, many soldier on getting two pings an hour and being furious about it vs. applying at McD's, Walmart and so on.


All the time they should have spent filling out applications, getting training etc, they spend on UP whining about how high skilled Uber drivers are and how they demand more pay


----------



## YouBeer (May 10, 2017)

XPG said:


>


Very simple.
The scumbag baby boomers and bloodsucking millenials are the problem.
Either die soon you ****ing baby boomers or kill yourselves you millenial scumbags



RightTurnOnRed said:


> Mental health disorder is a strong possibility and may be the culprit ? ?


Single white gen x males are treated like shit.

The simple answer is no one will hire them because they are single white middle aged males.
Baby boomer scum bags have washed their sine on the gen xers
Scumbag millenials blame them for crimes they didnt commit.
And everyone has the scapegoat theyve been dreaming of



RightTurnOnRed said:


> Mental health disorder is a strong possibility and may be the culprit ? ?


Yeah, it may be a mental disorder.
The dellusion of believing in the american dream


----------



## Molongo (Aug 11, 2018)

Clearly people are missing the point in the story. He moved to SF with the intent to live in his car and hopefully saving some money while doing so. But, soon he found out that with uber's rate he has not been able to so.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Molongo said:


> Clearly people are missing the point in the story. He moved to SF with the intent to live in his car and hopefully saving some money while doing so. But, soon he found out that with uber's rate he has not been able to so.


The point was that he needs to stop airport anting


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

"The $6,500 insurance payout wasn’t enough for another car, so he signed up for a pricey rental through Uber and drove even more than usual to accumulate a down payment on his 2015 Prius." 

He could not find a good used car for $6,500, seriously.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

I work in central New Jersey, rent a room in a house for 125 a week, and don't even have to do X unless I feel like it. I make gross 500+ a week just doing Dash/Eats. If I wasn't so lazy, I could make 600 a week, just doing food. 1k a week doing X.

Rent in NJ is about 1200 for a one bedroom. But there's no reason to pay that. Go on Craiglist and find someone looking for an extra 500 a month. They are out there.

There's really no reason to sleep in your car. Even a motel room for 250 a week is better than your car. 

And if he goes to Vegas, he can get a motel room for 160 a week.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I chose to do exactly what he's doing....its not that bad....but it is lonely....you can't date in this situation....but my car has a reclinable seat and stationary on you back is the best way to sleep...with the aux it has surround sound central air and heat ...the phone is a entertainment center and showers at the gym gives me a reason to go to the gym at least every other day....its a freedom like none other when the first roll around and you don't have no rent or mortgage to pay...nor light bill water bill cable bill or yard maintenance


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> There but for the Grace of God go I.


My Mom would say that a lot when I was growing up, she was the least judgmental person I've ever known.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

doggerel said:


> And if he goes to Vegas, he can get a motel room for 160 a week.


No No No
Don't come to Vegas.
We're full.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

doggerel said:


> I work in central New Jersey, rent a room in a house for 125 a week, and don't even have to do X unless I feel like it. I make gross 500+ a week just doing Dash/Eats. If I wasn't so lazy, I could make 600 a week, just doing food. 1k a week doing X.
> 
> Rent in NJ is about 1200 for a one bedroom. But there's no reason to pay that. Go on Craiglist and find someone looking for an extra 500 a month. They are out there.
> 
> ...


A few hours ago I was typing up a message that was similar to yours but I didn't hit send. I was directing my comment at the MBA Uber Driver video on Page 2. Finding a roommate or two is quite easy and economical.



XPG said:


>


A man with an MBA can get a low level management job somewhere in this country. And with him being single and homeless he should be able to relocate at the drop of a dime to a city with a better cost of living than living in a city in the state of California.
I have a low level management job in the casino business with no college degree making $22Hr with benefits. Surely a guy with his resume can find something similar or superior to that. Then, in the meantime he can continue hammering away at trying to get into Marketing.

I don't understand why someone would stoop to living in their car just to do rideshare and then turn around and blame rideshare as if it's *THEIR *fault. The fault lies with them.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Let's all go ant in Vegas


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

he estranged his family over silly political views?

an ocean view every night, yes please.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

To be honest it sounds like he has mental problems. However Uber execs also have mental problems and are not homeless, but they don't drive for Uber.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

fun fact, uber employees are not allowed to drive for uber.


----------



## 125928 (Oct 5, 2017)

He’s afraid to drive for Lyft because its $2,500 deductible is too big a risk.

I wonder how many Lyft drivers realize this? And there is big money to be made in Vegas.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Sorry for the dude but he needs to move out of the bay area. There's no way out for him unless he can get a 6 figure job.


----------



## james725 (Sep 14, 2017)

Please put this story on national news !!!


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

San Fran leading the way. Time to move, he does have a mobile home.


----------



## MedicMan (Jun 30, 2018)

The article says he has nowhere to go. What a bunch of BS. He is homeless and therefore is free to go anywhere. Drive to Texas or some other low income state and he will do very well. There are always options. He is working in the most expensive market in the US and chooses to remain there. Who's fault is that?

One of these days his car will need major work, will be over 10 years old, or will get totaled in a minor accident, then he will really be homeless and have even less options. Staying in California is the worst decision he can make.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

He's definitely not having trouble eating. 

Honestly, he just sounds bad at money management.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Someone else blaming the world for their own incompetence and laziness to change with the times..


----------



## Base Rate Sucks (Apr 4, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Weaving past a cluster of parked RVs and scattered cars, Gary Branson pulled his dark-blue Prius onto a sandy median on the Great Highway and motioned at the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> "Welcome to my bedroom," he said wryly. "Cars drive by at 50 mph a few feet away, but I do have a lovely view."
> 
> ...


 I don't feel sorry for this guy one bit.. he is in complete control of his life. I left California years ago... And driving Uber is basically the Titanic... Slowly sinking.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

I know a guy out here exactly like this. Gym membership for showers. Keeps a small duffel bag in his trunk with essentials, storage unit he stops by when he needs other stuff. This guy is an alcoholic though, bad one. Says he never drinks and drives while working, just after his shift. He’s been at it over a year so who knows. He doesn’t have a place because all his extra money goes to the booze. Also he can’t hold a regular job because he would call in all the time when hangovers were bad. Uber is perfect since he can work whenever.

Makes me wonder how many out there do the same thing he does.


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

@KekeLo damn, this guy averages 20 an hour smh, making only 1200 a week.

What kind of super ant is this.



XPG said:


>


MBA from university of phoenix....

And dude is 100k in debt.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------------------------
> Gas in L.A is around $3.49 and up but no where near $5.00 or even $4.30
> Rent in a average neighborhood for a one bedroom starts around $1,600.
> You are ranting over misinformation . ??? Kind of pointless, don't you think ??
> ...


I usually make $600 in less than 25 hours on Lyft. This guy might have a drug habit or something . 60 hours per week? He should be grossing at least $1200 to $1500 per week . And with no rent? This story DOES sound like bs.


----------



## Dystopian Algorithm Serf (Aug 12, 2019)

Sounds like the car loan repayments would be the main drain on net income.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Dystopian Algorithm Serf said:


> Sounds like the car loan repayments would be the main drain on net income.


What most people don't know is that Chapter 13 plans literally suck the subject dry each month for five years if he or she can tolerate the pain. Chapter 7 is giving up the car!

Hospital bills will do it too.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

FUberX said:


> @KekeLo damn, this guy averages 20 an hour smh, making only 1200 a week.
> 
> What kind of super ant is this.
> 
> ...


DAMN. WFT? LMAO


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

The guy roughing it hard in the car when he obviously doesn't have to.
Could easily get a small two man tent plus sleeping bag and actually have a decent night sleep.
The only time he should really be sleeping in the car is when his dead tired and need a quick power nap and get going again.

The dream of some drivers moving to a city that he can't afford to live in and not very good at driving either.
At least I can see his not going hungry. He need to be using those gym for more then just showers too.

Struggles to even save $1000 when his living expenses really is just food, gym membership and that it. He either has a gambling problem or has a drug addiction that his feeding and maintaining with uber.

60 hours he knows it not enough. He should be pumping out 84 hours every single week because he aint got nothing else to do! 
Zero sympathy for this loser in the bs article. If I was in his position I'll be working my a$$ off driving max hours saving enough $$$ to get the F out of SF and work someplace cheaper and better to actually live not survive out of a car. This guy is beyond help.


----------



## Cassiopeia (Sep 2, 2019)

njn said:


> fun fact, uber employees are not allowed to drive for uber.


Source? 











ABQuber said:


> I know a guy out here exactly like this. Gym membership for showers. Keeps a small duffel bag in his trunk with essentials, storage unit he stops by when he needs other stuff. This guy is an alcoholic though, bad one. Says he never drinks and drives while working, just after his shift. He's been at it over a year so who knows. He doesn't have a place because all his extra money goes to the booze. Also he can't hold a regular job because he would call in all the time when hangovers were bad. Uber is perfect since he can work whenever.
> 
> Makes me wonder how many out there do the same thing he does.


Alcoholism and the home on wheels are a bad combo.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> And this right here just reinforces my argument on why AB5 Will make things worse not better for drivers. With how expensive it is to live in California the government has got to fix the housing crisis in California and gas prices also have to go down. As someone who lives on the other side of the country I don't know how people put up with that over there in California. How can people sit there and pay $3500 a month for rent? How can people sit there and pay almost 5 dollars a gallon for gas? Instead of blaming Uber and Lyft how about you blame the government for causing the high standard of living? Yeah people wonder why there's a homeless problem in California.... people can't afford to live in California because it's too damn expensive. If I lived in California I wouldn't even be a rideshare driver with the price of gas it's not even worth driving in California let alone to own a car. It's insane.
> 
> Also the guy wouldn't even speak to his family because "Their all a bunch of trump voters" is just stupid.?? Yeah keep staying in liberal California and you'll be homeless for the rest your life because the Democrats don't give a $hit about you.


THANK YOU for pointing out the pink tutu wearing elephant in the room Steve. The guy has family but is estranged because "they're Trump supporters"??? LMAO. The guy is basically homeless because of a combo of bad luck and bad life decisions. The icing on the cake is his SJW/Progressive Left belief system. Which will forever keep him enslaved to his homeless state. I quit reading the article when I read that. He's too blind or dumb to see that CA is the worst state in the union where the taxpayer has to pay for illegals/welfare rats. As working homeless (and evil white male in Liberal eyes), he's at the back of a VERY long line of entitled people. In a state that leads the nation on catering to illegals, refugees and welfare free loaders. :roflmao:


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Makes $1200 a month but is homeless. Ok so apparently this guy has a addiction to eating cash?? I don’t get it. Maybe hes not homeless but financially irresponsible. Anyone who pulls in $1200 a month should be able to find a place.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

CJfrom619 said:


> Makes $1200 a month but is homeless. Ok so apparently this guy has a addiction to eating cash?? I don't get it. Maybe hes not homeless but financially irresponsible. Anyone who pulls in $1200 a month should be able to find a place.


Apartments require first, last, security. Not everyone can afford that if already struggling.

Plus, good credit is usually a must. Plus good landlord and job references. Does he even have a solid recent landlord reference after all of his recent life turmoil?

Also, many landlords want proof of income for six months or more with a paycheck, not some independent contractor renter. If contractor status is accepted, they often want last two years of tax returns.

It's not always as easy as it looks if you haven't had to find an apartment recently as an independent contractor.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

"government has got to fix the housing crisis in California and gas prices also have to go down." 
Due respect sir,
Why does the government have to fix it?
In over 200 years, PLEASE name 3 things the government has ever "fixed".


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Apartments require first, last, security. Not everyone can afford that if already struggling.
> 
> Plus, good credit is usually a must. Plus good landlord and job references. Does he even have a solid recent landlord reference after all of his recent life turmoil?
> 
> ...


So then say he doesn't know how to manage his finances and has made bad choices in the past.

Dont say that he's homeless because hes a rideshare driver. He makes $1200 profit a week. Thats about $5000 a month. What homeless person you know makes $5k a month...if anything he should be thanking rideshare for giving him the ability to make any income. Instead they make it seem like he's homeless because of his job. I would disagree.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Weaving past a cluster of parked RVs and scattered cars, Gary Branson pulled his dark-blue Prius onto a sandy median on the Great Highway and motioned at the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> "Welcome to my bedroom," he said wryly. "Cars drive by at 50 mph a few feet away, but I do have a lovely view."
> 
> ...


Look at the people riding in your car. They are the real enemy.

You are an idiot.

The truth hurts. Looks like no one has given it to you. And, even if they have, you don't believe it because:

You are a insipidly stupid liberal who expects everyone else to support your bad choices. Too bad for you, dumb*ass.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

this article is a success story. $5k/month income with a rent free ocean view.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

O-Side Uber said:


> I usually make $600 in less than 25 hours on Lyft. This guy might have a drug habit or something . 60 hours per week? He should be grossing at least $1200 to $1500 per week . And with no rent? This story DOES sound like bs.


well there is that bit about him helping out a sick friend. How much of his paycheck is going to that treasury bleeding endeavor?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

It's amazing how Uber fanboys criticize homeless drivers for being financially irresponsible! What about Uber's financially irresponsible practices? 

Who's fault was false Craigslist ads that promised the drivers full-time guaranteed earnings? Who's fault was paying million dollars for signup bonuses, referral programs to exploit as many as possible drivers?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> So then say he doesn't know how to manage his finances and has made bad choices in the past.
> 
> Dont say that he's homeless because hes a rideshare driver. He makes $1200 profit a week. Thats about $5000 a month. What homeless person you know makes $5k a month...if anything he should be thanking rideshare for giving him the ability to make any income. Instead they make it seem like he's homeless because of his job. I would disagree.


Again this. The average homeless person living on the feces and urine soaked stinking streets of the Tenderloin do NOT gross that much a month from food stamps, free drugs and whatever other menial welfare the upstanding wealthy liberals of SF make. Especially seeing the level for the white collar working middle class needs to be north of $100K+ annually just to break even after taxes on $3,500+ monthly rent.

Guy lives in one of the most gentrified, and the most highest cost of living city in the world. Thanks to Uber, gets the privilege to rub shoulders with his upper middle class to wealthy fellow liberal pax. Most of whom don't give a [email protected] about his economic condition as long as he gets them from A to B on time.

Yet he continues to slave away for ungrateful, entitled pax, many who claim to be compassionate Socialists/pro Bernie types. Yet are too damned cheap or selfish to be bothered with tipping him, or leaving a decent rating. And specifically the politically "woke" few who are oblivious to their condescending, contemptuous and/or presumptuous attitude because he's a lowly Uber driver. The sad irony is most SF pax would most likely make a priority of writing welfare checks for all of the world's poor/refugees/illegal aliens who flock to CA over him, their homeless, fellow American. Yet the guy seems oblivious to this irony...

This continuing lack of self awareness, despite his economically hopeless situation in the bluest, most pro Bernie/Socialist/Democrat and gentrified city in the country. Which by default of said liberal gentrification, is responsible for some of the greatest 4th world level poverty. In one of the greatest concentration of wealth enclaves in this country (rivaling other areas like Silicon Valley, Hollywood and Orange County).

Hell, I'm willing to bet the poorest denizens in his fly over state Iowa are faring far superior in terms of affordability/cost of living than the average hobo rotting in the syringe littered streets of the Tenderloin.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> This continuing lack of self awareness, despite his economically hopeless situation in the bluest, most pro Bernie/Socialist/Democrat and gentrified city in the country. Which by default of said liberal gentrification, is responsible for some of the greatest 4th world level poverty. In one of the greatest concentration of wealth enclaves in this country (rivaling other areas like Silicon Valley, Hollywood and Orange County).


 In the meantime Fedaral Trade Commision's Chairman, a Republican Joseph J. Simons, appointed Uber's former Director of U.S. Competition Law Gail Levin, as the new Deputy Director of the Bureau of Competition. Sorry to interrupt your post, please continue on your political ranting!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Apartments require first, last, security. Not everyone can afford that if already struggling.
> 
> Plus, good credit is usually a must. Plus good landlord and job references. Does he even have a solid recent landlord reference after all of his recent life turmoil?
> 
> ...


I agree with this and pointed it out in my comment. Given what we know, he isn't a good fit for getting his own place. That said, there are probably a ton of people renting out rooms where he could just show up, explain his situation, put down some cash for a deposit & be taken it. It might not be ideal, but could work for a year or two.

It's a total guess on my part, but maybe he's just a major a**hole? That might explain a lot about where he is today. Curious what his rating is.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Apartments require first, last, security. Not everyone can afford that if already struggling.
> 
> Plus, good credit is usually a must. Plus good landlord and job references. Does he even have a solid recent landlord reference after all of his recent life turmoil?
> 
> ...


That's only if he insists on remaining in completely unaffordable SF?

If he's making $1200 per week, he could

1. Use his weekly salary as a down payment to BUY A DECENT USED CAR from an online dealer the likes of Carvana or Carmax. Which unlike traditional financial creditors, allow for crappy to non existent credit (i.e. in 580 range). As long as he has the ability to make the minimum down payment for the vehicle and can prove employment, he could definitely afford something like this 2018 $27K Prius with only 2K miles....

https://www.carmax.com/car/17574483
Which at the worst credit rating and a $1200 down payment, would cost him between $595 to $758 monthly i.e. $150 - $190 a week. A rate which his car rental isn't likely to beat.

2. If he came to his senses, swallowed his political pride and returned to Iowa, he would have a place to stay for free and

3. Find a job with another employer the likes of Amazon, which would actually guarantee him a decent $15/hr+ wage. Which like Uber, takes a simple 5-10 min online application to get an interview in a short turn around. Be able to actually afford a place that is close to his worksite if living at home isn't a possibility. Work for an employer which would reward instead of punish him for his 60 hour week. With FULL BENEFITS (to include health insurance, stock options, OJIT, financing a post secondary degree, other career opportunities) & all the overtime he could handle.

This guy is where he is because of continuing bad personal decisions. He needs to wake up and realize time isn't on his side at 48yrs old. Get the hell out of SF. Find a more affordable place to live and a decent job with benefits. Because with that expensive car rental, he's one deactivation away from joining the misery of the true homeless citizens of SF on the streets.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Maybe there's more to the story, but can't feel sorry for a guy earnings almost $5K/month.
> In 18 months that almost $90K. and he's "trying" to keep $1000 in the bank?
> He had some expenses, sure, but where'd the rest of it go?
> He's just another one of those guys choosing to be homeless, hoping that his nanny state will one day take care of him.
> And he's in for a rude awakening if/when AB5 takes effect.


I think the $5k is gross figure. Minus all the gas, maintenance, food, etc, he ain't got much


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I think the $5k is gross figure. Minus all the gas, maintenance, food, etc, he ain't got much


Yeah if his having lobster and steak for dinner daily it doesn't leave much left.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

60k a year = living well aka upper middle class in affordable places like the Midwest. And very wealthy in most southern states. 

But not in the Western/Pacific NW states like OR, WA and CA. And definitely NOT in the elitist enclave that is SF. 

$60k per year puts you below the SF poverty line for middle class. Because in SF, the average school teacher, Muni driver, emergency personnel/other essential city services personnel need to make around $85-$90K per year--with help of rent control housing--in order to survive. 

The average middle class Millennial fresh out of College needs to make $100k per year, yet still can't afford a multi million dollar SF/Bay area mortgage. But that $100k is just enough to afford their $3.5k+/month rent, daily expensive U/L commute, and some quality of life things like eating out, pet maintenance upkeep, buying even more expensive pet foot/supplies, indulging in their Amazon online shopping fixations etc etc..


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> He's not earning $5K a month after vehicle and gas and other car costs.
> 
> Plus he's living in a place where a one bedroom costs $5K a month.
> 
> ...


People didn't read between the lines. That number was before uber took their cut so it's more like $2000/month before expenses.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

I drive in SF too. Gave up my APT and bought an old van, threw in a twin bed and started sleeping in it. Rent was too much and apartment was too noisy anyway. Have lived outta my car before but a van with a bed is better. Couldn’t stand landlord getting my money.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

vkandaharv said:


> I drive in SF too. Gave up my APT and bought an old van, threw in a twin bed and started sleeping in it. Rent was too much and apartment was too noisy anyway. Have lived outta my car before but a van with a bed is better. Couldn't stand landlord getting my money.


You need to come to the Midwest. At least here you could get a full time job for around $15 and hour if you're willing to work and look for it. With working LyUber on the side you could make your rent money only working 8 day a month. it's much better than living in a van.


----------



## Mojo24 (Dec 2, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Maybe there's more to the story, but can't feel sorry for a guy earnings almost $5K/month.
> In 18 months that almost $90K. and he's "trying" to keep $1000 in the bank?
> He had some expenses, sure, but where'd the rest of it go?
> He's just another one of those guys choosing to be homeless, hoping that his nanny state will one day take care of him.
> And he's in for a rude awakening if/when AB5 takes effect.


Anti-Trumper, hangs around SF... we know where he goes to the potty! ?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

^^
Methane farting bovines have nothing on Climate Change the way the naturally organic, humane fertilized streets of SF do on a daily basis IMO. :smiles:

And yes. But perhaps it's fairer to assume as a working SF local familiar with the territory, he doesn't need guidance from the official tourist poop map brochure?

Regardless, the guy is another likely contributing root cause/driving force for the recent kerfluffle between the POTUS v. City of SF lately. :roflmao:

Which reminds me..... :whistling:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nati...h-environmental-violations-over-homelessness/


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

There are some people who don't even have a car to sleep in, let alone provide them with income. I don't know what to say about all the homeless people that I see, and it seems like there's more and more homeless people everyday. I certainly wish there was a solution like employment, that includes housing for those who want it in living in the United States.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> When Uber is gone what would this guy do?


work for the company that pops up in its place


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> ^^
> Methane farting bovines have nothing on Climate Change the way the naturally organic, humane fertilized streets of SF do on a daily basis IMO. :smiles:
> 
> And yes. But perhaps it's fairer to assume as a working SF local familiar with the territory, he doesn't need guidance from the official tourist poop map brochure?
> ...


Im in SF working right now this is what I see. Tell SF what to do.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

vkandaharv said:


> Im in SF working right now this is what I see. Tell SF what to do.


I just read this article a few minutes ago.

https://news.google.com/articles/CA...jsP7CjCSpPQCMKCK0wU?hl=en-US&gl=US&ceid=US:en


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> People didn't read between the lines. That number was before uber took their cut so it's more like $2000/month before expenses.


Didn't have to read between the lines. I read the ACTUAL line which says,
_"Although he earns about $1,200 a week (averaging $20 an hour) *after Uber's cut...*"_
So...yeah.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

vkandaharv said:


> Im in SF working right now this is what I see. Tell SF what to do.


I also worked a stint doing rideshare in the SF/Bay Area driving for U/L. Then I fired Lyft, semi retired driving from Uber and returned to engineering grad school. Currently live and work in the Bay Area and haven't driven for Uber for over a year now (either as driver or pax). And yes, it's sad that image continues to be a fact of life. Just like breathing the organically scented air of the Tenderloin continues to be for the affluent, white collar, radical & moderate Uber commuting Democrat elite hypocrites to date. Who in my experience, were always obsessed with bashing Republicans, Trump, Capitalism, the military (of which I'm a vet), spewing contempt at the hard working denizens who live in fly over states, and the other half of the Electoral College in general. This was in the early days of the POTUS presidency when the manufactured Trump-Russia impeachment collusion crisis was at its peak. And thanks to CA being a one party state since Reagan left as governor, the homeless pandemic has become the DIRECT manufactured crisis of the DNC Plantation and radical SJW/Progressive Left Liberal politics.

My experience taught me U/L exceptionally #WOKE and socially conscious white collar Uber pax were so overly educated of global issues and the POTUS failings, that they were completely oblivious to the extreme suffering happening just outside the window of their Uber commute ride. Not one of these pax (typically single white collar Millennianal idealists) would ever consider the personal responsibility of sheltering, feeding and providing daily welfare for a single homeless person. Just like that homeless soul's photo you posted. Instead, the enlightened conversations of these SJW/Pro Lefty Snowflake liberal pax hypocrites would always point the blame to the evil Capitalists (a class of which they happen to be card carrying members by default of their $100k salaries annually). Or the demonic, facist Republicans who stood in their way of transforming America into the Socialist SJW utopia like Venuzuela. Or the racist, inbred, uneducated Trump loving other half of the Electoral College. Who as taxpayers, apparently didn't have the right to be breathing at all....

They would always look to pass the burden of responsibility-- aka pass the buck-- on to the US taxpayer. Who DON'T live in the human fertilized streets which SF is so infamous for. They blame everyone instead of personally assuming responsibility for the spiraling deficit their radical SJW/Progressive Left politics continue to drown SF and CA in. Instead of collectively assuming responsibility as SF residents by HOLDING THEIR CORRUPT SF CITY POLITICIANS ACCOUNTABLE AND NOT THE US TAXPAYER FOR SF HOMELESS ISSUE. All that willful lack of accountability despite making $100K+ a year....

Thankfully, I'm not one of the million or so SF residents living on that sinking garbage dump that's slow sinking into the ocean. So believe me when I say I lack the slightest interest in telling the rich, corrupt SF politicians (and their equally corrupt, overpaid union boss lackeys) what they need to do to fix their socioeconomically broken city.

Besides, why do anything about an issue resulting from a dysfunctional political ideology which I didn't help create? When it's far more fun being entertained by the EPA/POTUS/City SF three ring circus dog and pony show from across the Bay :roflmao:


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> I also worked a stint doing rideshare in the SF/Bay Area driving for U/L. Then I fired Lyft, semi retired driving from Uber and returned to engineering grad school. Currently live and work in the Bay Area and haven't driven for Uber for over a year now (either as driver or pax). And yes, it's sad that image continues to be a fact of life. Just like breathing the organically scented air of the Tenderloin continues to be for the affluent, white collar, radical & moderate Uber commuting Democrat elite hypocrites to date. Who in my experience, were always obsessed with bashing Republicans, Trump, Capitalism, the military (of which I'm a vet), spewing contempt at the hard working denizens who live in fly over states, and the other half of the Electoral College in general. This was in the early days of the POTUS presidency when the manufactured Trump-Russia impeachment collusion crisis was at its peak. And thanks to CA being a one party state since Reagan left as governor, the homeless pandemic has become the DIRECT manufactured crisis of the DNC Plantation and radical SJW/Progressive Left Liberal politics.
> 
> My experience taught me U/L exceptionally #WOKE and socially conscious white collar Uber pax were so overly educated of global issues and the POTUS failings, that they were completely oblivious to the extreme suffering happening just outside the window of their Uber commute ride. Not one of these pax (typically single white collar Millennianal idealists) would ever consider the personal responsibility of sheltering, feeding and providing daily welfare for a single homeless person. Just like that homeless soul's photo you posted. Instead, the enlightened conversations of these SJW/Pro Lefty Snowflake liberal pax hypocrites would always point the blame to the evil Capitalists (a class of which they happen to be card carrying members by default of their $100k salaries annually). Or the demonic, facist Republicans who stood in their way of transforming America into the Socialist SJW utopia like Venuzuela. Or the racist, inbred, uneducated Trump loving other half of the Electoral College. Who as taxpayers, apparently didn't have the right to be breathing at all....
> 
> ...


Socialism ideology has always been built on the foundation of few elites on the top living like Kings & Queens while they brainwash the masses to eat $h!t and to like it. Always have been two different set of rules and laws for the common people and for the billionaires.

Personally I don't mind that they are rich or whatever but what grind my gears is that they seek to even make more money by brainwashing the masses and even taking more and more from the backs of hard working people and this kind of things always collapse into nothing. Got prime examples like Cuba, Venezuela and even the collapse of the Soviet Union.

Disincentivizing hard working people from getting ahead and stealing their money and labour is a surefire way for the country to go bankrupt because no one wants to work anymore and when that happen society as you know it disappears. People never learn from the past and always keep making the same mistakes over and over again because of absolute greed.

Call me crazy but I am still a firm believer of that one should be able to enjoy in the fruits of their own labour and be rewarded for it.


----------



## ssahin1977 (Apr 11, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> When Uber is gone what would this guy do?


If Uber gone that will be covered by another company so this business will be never ends.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

@Immoralized Unfortunately yes, we have more than ample proof of this concept here. All the SF impoverished and destitute have these most prolific examples of disciple hypocrites who don't care to practice what they preach. Just like the Socialist elitists in Venezuela currently do: :smiles:

1. The Hope & Change, shady $60M book deal, multi million dollar Netflix deal kick back, former POTUS now net worth $40M USD Obama. Oh my. Isn't being a card carrying member of that top 1% Capitalist elite here in America just GREAT?? :roflmao:

https://www.lmtonline.com/technolog...ack-Obama-surprise-Michelle-at-a-12253007.php
2. Resident hypocrite 3x home owner, dinosaur fuel hog Lincoln Towncar SUV loving, $2.5M net worth & founding father care bear Socialist Bernie Sanders:

Gets called out for his multiple residential and gated real estate properties:
https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/bernie-sanders-slams-billionaires-gets-reminded-he-owns-3-houses
Gets called out for his unique Socialist net worth. As made from living decades in a Capitalist market and subsidized by tax payer welfare checks:
https://www.forbes.com/sites/chasew...or-amassed-a-25-million-fortune/#31f75f2136bf
Gets called out for his wife's alleged mismanagement of a now defunct post secondary institution (this scandal remains an unsurprising blind spot v. the ongoing Liberal obsession with Trump's educational failings btw)
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/21/us/politics/jane-omeara-sanders-burlington-college.html
Gets called out by media again for his wife's alleged mismanagment of a certain Vermont College among other interesting bafoonery that occured during his campaign run:
https://www.wsj.com/articles/bernie-and-burlington-college-11550620072
But Bernie is an easy target. Even better is this one:

3. The alleged $16M net worth Sr. Congressional member 4 life Nancy Pelosi (Seriously, just how much extra family/spouse owned real estate does this fake Lefty SJW Prog need to maintain her bourgeois status quo?-o Anyhow let's ignore the fact Pelosi always conveniently forgets to practice the SJW policies she sanctions and preaches. Let's assume she truly aspires to become the next female Carnegie. Woke up one morning and convince her other half to donate 100% of the family fortune to charity. The sale proceedings from all that real estate in the Pelosi family trust alone would permanently resolve the City of SF homeless problem!

https://www.latimes.com/projects/how-much-are-they-worth/nancy-pelosi/
4. The recently minted, six figure Socialist elite ADC and her cabal of 3 entitled harpy Congresswomen gang on Hill. Too many of these hypocritical Sheila shenanigans to link here :roflmao:

edit LOL. Couldn't resist
https://thepoliticalinsider.com/why...f-of-staff-eating-a-hamburger-has-her-fuming/









5. Basically the majority of corrupt 6 figure SF City officials and their union boss lackeys. And 100% of all virtue signaling DNC Plantation Congressional hypocrites on Capitol Hill to date. Congress is the only branch of government which has the prerogative --and has consistently exercised said prerogative -- to vote itself a pay raise annually. That's on top of the FREE, premium life time health care and other socioeconomic freebies the esteemed members on the list above have received/continue to receive from the overworked US taxpayer...:whistling:

*TL ;DR NONE of the socially conscious/woke leader hypocrites in the above list give a flying duck about the homeless plight of that homeless Uber driver. Or any other Uber drivers like him, or the dangling carrot on a stick farce that CA AB5 continues to be, or about any of the 8,000 or so miserable homeless, sick, junkie denizens suffering on the streets of SF to date. Period. *


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Cynergie said:


> @Immoralized Unfortunately yes, we have more than ample proof of this concept here. All the SF impoverished and destitute have these most prolific examples of disciple hypocrites who don't care to practice what they preach. Just like the Socialist elitists in Venezuela currently do: :smiles:
> 
> 1. The Hope & Change, shady $60M book deal, multi million dollar Netflix deal kick back, former POTUS now net worth $40M USD Obama. Oh my. Isn't being a card carrying member of that top 1% Capitalist elite here in America just GREAT?? :roflmao:
> 
> ...


Essentially what happening is just going back to the times of Royalty and peasants just serving and making barely enough to get by on the bare essential while all that labour get filtered up to the top.

Royalty became unpopular over the centuries and the people revolted and created these governments that are essentially doing the same thing that Kings and Queens did in the bygone era wrapped up into something else. Ultimately enslaving the people with debt and been really unable to make a success for themselves as more and more barrier in the form of regulation is placed on the people.

Compound that with ever increasing taxes year by year. All well and good if you are apart of that club but for the rest that are not it just harder and harder times. Turn up the heat ever so slowly year by year and the people don't notice like the frog in the pot on a gas stove where the heat is slowly turn up until the frog just boils to death.

Was a good movie that kinda touched base on a lot of stuff that has been already covered in this thread below. Unlike the movies though heroes rarely exist in the real world.









People with more then 2 brain cells can pretty much see what happening in just looking back on the past few decades and how the government has gotten more and more power over the people while the people gets less and less freedom to actually just live. The end result is people that can't really even make informed choices anymore like this driver that going around in circles in a city he can't ever afford to live in.

He doesn't realize it himself that his just a wage slave serving the people of SF for cheap transport and nothing more then a mule. So deep his belief in the system going to one day save him from his plight he just keep on tugging along doing the same thing everyday.










Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Forgot to add the British RF to my dissertation above. Have to give QE2 the sole credit for transitioning the British monarchy from oppressive British Empire to British Commonwealth business model. Downplaying the RF wealth, influence and genuine extent of their social role in England. And for ultimately persevering the RF aka "The Firm" as an institution which retains all of its race/class driven historic traditions, unequal wealth sharing billion dollar trust real estate/prosperity, rigid unequal social/racial class standing in the socially conscious PC Millennial culture of today. And yet still commands the respect and admiration of the British public, EU and ppl around the world to date.

But that's a whole other topic. Which really needs to be addressed under a thread for economically deprived Uber drivers in London. :roflmao:


----------



## Dystopian Algorithm Serf (Aug 12, 2019)

El Janitor said:


> There are some people who don't even have a car to sleep in, let alone provide them with income. I don't know what to say about all the homeless people that I see, and it seems like there's more and more homeless people everyday. I certainly wish there was a solution like employment, that includes housing for those who want it in living in the United States.


The west has largely chosen to outsource labour. That has resulted in large numbers of the western world population who were once employed in manufacturing, farming and call centres etc (the working class I guess you could call them) either not being able to find work or becoming "the precariat" (barely hanging in there with highly casualised work). Once you spiral down to a certain level it can be hard to get back up if you don't have much support in your life. There is also the fact that you are generally not particularly liked as an older male these days unless you have some star qualities so this can also contribute.



Immoralized said:


> The guy roughing it hard in the car when he obviously doesn't have to.
> Could easily get a small two man tent plus sleeping bag and actually have a decent night sleep.
> The only time he should really be sleeping in the car is when his dead tired and need a quick power nap and get going again.
> 
> ...


He's in a loop and needs mentoring. To my way of thinking he's not a "loser" if he's working. I've seen those doing OK knock people who are trapped at the bottom have their own lives unexpectedly unravel (mental breakdown) then suddenly they have a lot more understanding for those struggling.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Dystopian Algorithm Serf said:


> He's in a loop and needs mentoring. To my way of thinking he's not a "loser" if he's working. I've seen those doing OK knock people who are trapped at the bottom have their own lives unexpectedly unravel (mental breakdown) then suddenly they have a lot more understanding for those struggling.


Already struggled mate and don't ever want to get myself into a position again where I'm wondering where my next meal is going to be.
You can lead a horse to water but you can't make the horse drink. He doesn't want any help from anyone he has to figure things out himself.

IDK about you or ur mental health but mine pretty okay :redface: doesn't take much to keep me happy.


----------



## Dystopian Algorithm Serf (Aug 12, 2019)

Immoralized said:


> Already struggled mate and don't ever want to get myself into a position again where I'm wondering where my next meal is going to be.
> You can lead a horse to water but you can't make the horse drink. He doesn't want any help from anyone he has to figure things out himself.


I would say he would accept meaningful guidance /help. Sure, most of us want to be independent and are ashamed to be helped, but once you get to a certain low point you know you have to take any help you can get.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

An awful lot of assumptions being thrown around and I don't want to throw gas on the fire.
In a previous life I managed a branch of a national day labor office.
If you don't know, that's one that opens about 5 a.m. and quickly fills up with folks from a distinct segment of society.
Got to have an id to work but usually no drug screens or background checks.
And off they go for a day or usually very hard work for just over minimum wage gave them a check which they could cash in what resembled an atm machine bolted to the floor. (yes, attempts to remove it from the premises DID happen)
Then they disappeared into the evening, which often included a six pack and/or a nickel bag, to wherever they lived only to reappear, usually, the next morning HOPING to do it all again. However, on the 1st & 15th when benefits checks arrived, the waiting room got thin.
They all knew how to work the system - rent, food stamps, utilities - a whole lot better than any Govt employee.
And in the spring, when w-2's were sent out from ??? - suddenly a bunch of them had a reasonably new set of wheels.
(now a couple of months later, it was, "hey man I parked down the street. If anyone shows up asking, you ain't seen me!")

All this to say, there are options and decisions. And being honest, rideshare has given a LOT of people some pretty decent options.
Easy to get hired - NO INVESTMENT - and no one's forcing you to turn on that app. Imagine this guy's situation WITHOUT rideshare.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> He doesn't realize it himself that his just a wage slave serving the people of SF for cheap transport and nothing more then a mule. So deep his belief in the system going to one day save him from his plight he just keep on tugging along doing the same thing everyday.


Yep. This basically sums up the permanent underclass status quo of minimum wage working peasantry here in America. Working peasantry who are economically enslaved to globalist elites. Besides U/L, they're enslaved to global corporate Barons the likes of Besos, MNCs the likes of Microsoft and Google, great Captains of finance in elite Ivory Tower fiefdoms the likes of SF and Wall St, the upstart Millennial IT cartel that is the foundation of the Silicon Valley enclave, EU globalists, and exclusive entertainment/publication enclaves of SoCal Hollywood and east coast NYC.

As a wage slave working for peanuts for a former gig economy employer, he doesn't realize just how precarious his socioeconomic status is. i.e. literally circling the event horizon of a financial black hole. Even sadder is that quote by Einstein being right on point for many rideshare drivers in his situation. The only way he (and other such ride share drivers) will ever escape their plight, is finding the courage to walk away.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Okay, good. It looks like THE ENTITLED aren't reading this forum. The ones who say, "if you don't like it, just quit." In the real world, things can be more complicated


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

XPG said:


> View attachment 361187
> View attachment 361186
> 
> View attachment 361188
> View attachment 361189


More homeless people in the BAY AREA -- direct out of UBER!

https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/09/26/uber-job-cuts-in-bay-area-300/


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> More homeless people in the BAY AREA -- direct out of UBER!
> 
> https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/09/26/uber-job-cuts-in-bay-area-300/


They're not going to be homeless.

they can easily pick up another job at a tech company.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> More homeless people in the BAY AREA -- direct out of UBER!
> 
> https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/09/26/uber-job-cuts-in-bay-area-300/


They can find a job right around the corner for $250k a year.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> They're not going to be homeless.
> 
> they can easily pick up another job at a tech company.


ROHIT has two months to get that done or his H1B VISA is revoked.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> More homeless people in the BAY AREA -- direct out of UBER!
> 
> https://www.mercurynews.com/2019/09/26/uber-job-cuts-in-bay-area-300/


And I can't bring myself to feel any empathy for any of them. Not because their job performance was deemed subpar by Travis's brutal employee culling version of the 5 star rating system. Not for the fact they're temporarily unemployed as high demand IT sector employees (even the non IT ones like CS the bane of every Uber driver's existence). But for the simple criminal reason they most likely got picked up by and now working for Lyft. Which is far worse than Uber where the customer centric focus at the driver's expense is concerned IMO. Or now working for other minor IT company competitor cockroaches the likes of Zipcar, Getaround, Hyrecar, Summon etc etc. :laugh:



FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> ROHIT has two months to get that done or his H1B VISA is revoked.


^^
Not a problem. That one will remain in the country when that happens. Because he knows just how much the state of CA hates the feds/POTUS. And that CA will just grant him indefinite illegal migrant status complete with an illegal migrant driver's license. Which he will use to get another IT company job from another globalist H1B loving MNC the likes of Google. And possibly later use in 2020 to vote and keep CA a one party state run by the DNC Plantation. :roflmao:


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

XPG said:


> They can find a job right around the corner for $250k a year.


Where did you get the 250K figure?


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

So he had a $6500 emergency fund and a rental.

Traded that for a car payment and maintenance responsibility and can't find free parking at McDonald's for 1 UberEats trip.

While with the pricey rental, he was saving up more down payment.

Why not keep the pricey rental until a 6 month emergency fund is in place?

Stop thinking a car payment is a blessing.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

^^
Why not downgrade the amount of rideshare driving he does with uber and seek alternative, similar work? There are dozens of private companies like Champion which lets you drive the small pax van pools around on fixed routes. Starts around $15-$16 per hour and you only need to work rush working hours. You could work rideshare, Flex or go do something else between commute hours.

Or do what I did like driving for a white van delivery Amazon contractor. I basically got tired of playing the circle jerk surge game while driving for Uber. So I began looking around for other alternatives in those dead hours between rush hour commute on weekdays. Started doing a mix of Uber and Flex. Then went FT with one of the many Amazon white van contractors out of DSF5 that offer competitive wages. This contractor had several FT & PT schedules thanks to Amazon Prime providing tons of work around the clock on weekends and late evening to SF, East Bay and south SF. And was surprised to find a lot of Uber/Lyft drivers were doing the same gig to boost their paychecks as well.

Opted for a FT shift from 7am - 5pm. Was a guaranteed 10 hr work day at $20/hr that included 2 hrs OT bonus per day, with optional 6th day. So basically this was doing Amazon Flex pay on a FT basis, with lots of optional OT. Did the weekend shift Sat - Wed so got the bonus weekend pay. You could do 20 hrs extra OT if you wanted each week. Driving Uber wasn't much competition wage wise after that. Only needed to Uber if I felt like making $500 to $1K extra to top off my weekly paycheck. And would then only drive Uber on the weekends.

* If the guy went this route, he'd could rely on a stable $1.4K+ per week paycheck with benefits. And so only need to use Uber as secondary income backup on a PT basis. * All that stress from putting unwanted mileage on his rental, unwanted O&M costs, the increased risk of deactivation from accidents and lying pax would become a non issue. Because he would

1. NOT have to worry about O&M for his rental because he'd get to drive someone else's vehicle free of charge. So oil changes etc. free
2. NOT have to worry about gas for his rental because he'd get a company gas card on a daily basis.
3. NOT have to worry about being deactivated from subpar ratings due to lying pax, because the pax he's transporting aren't alive.
4. NOT have to worry about being deactivated from getting into accidents because his employer covers his insurance (with other benefits like health care)
5. NOT have to worry about the number of pax he needs to pickup each hour to keep above a $18+ per hr wage. Because his delivery schedule is set for an 8 - 10 hr period each day.

The only upfront cost he'd have is paying for his rental to drive to the WH each day. I can't understand how he's been driving in one of the most high demand for services cities like SF. And yet believes the best he can do for himself financially is to drive for Uber? It's as though he's going through life with blinders on. -o: Also why isn't he driving for Lyft as a back up alternative? Assuming he wasn't deactivated that is....


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> ^^
> Why not downgrade the amount of rideshare driving he does with uber and seek alternative, similar work? There are dozens of private companies like Champion which lets you drive the small pax van pools around on fixed routes. Starts around $15-$16 per hour and you only need to work rush working hours. You could work rideshare, Flex or go do something else between commute hours.
> 
> Or do what I did like driving for a white van delivery Amazon contractor. I basically got tired of playing the circle jerk surge game while driving for Uber. So I began looking around for other alternatives in those dead hours between rush hour commute on weekdays. Started doing a mix of Uber and Flex. Then went FT with one of the many Amazon white van contractors out of DSF5 that offer competitive wages. This contractor had several FT & PT schedules thanks to Amazon Prime providing tons of work around the clock on weekends and late evening to SF, East Bay and south SF. And was surprised to find a lot of Uber/Lyft drivers were doing the same gig to boost their paychecks as well.
> ...


The article says he is scared of the Lyft $2500 insurance deductible.

Hasn't that changed?

Article also says he is afraid to leave his car and 1 UberEats pick up nearly got his car towed???? At McDonald's???


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification. Every delivery/rideshare driver experiences the same phobia of leaving the safety of their vehicle for the dangerous streets of SF. Even in the 2-3 mins or so it takes the meter maid & tow truck dynamic duo to hijack & impound your vehicle. :roflmao:
To add insult to injury, he nearly ended up paying hundreds of dollars for the $10? $5? dollar per hour or less than minimum wage he was making with that Eats delivery.

Also missed that Lyft part. But my point stands. Trying my suggestion to be a white van driver would more than allow him to afford the Lyft deductible. But as to why he'd want to fiddle with that particular rideshare drama queen is beyond me.

edit: btw as a white van driver, I had the option to drive solo or with a partner. Going with a partner eliminates the risk of being towed/written up for traffic tickets etc. But I opted to do it solo. Never had a single issue because I knew the city layout reasonably well from doing Uber. So where to park in docking areas if delivering a city/business route. And double parking was a non issue in the residential areas during work day hours. Especially as you approach Castro District area from the city.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Where did you get the 250K figure?


A senior software engineer in Silicon Valley makes about $200k/year plus stock option. Uber hired many of them, actually overhired over the years and overpaid them. Uber lost more than $5 billion in Q2. Investors are expecting a solution. You do the math.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

very sad


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

XPG said:


> A senior software engineer in Silicon Valley makes about $200k/year plus stock option. Uber hired many of them, actually overhired them over the yers. Uber lost more than $5 billion in Q2. Investors are expecting a solution. You do the math.


Yes, at those salaries, these guys cost Uber a fortune to keep.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

No surprise when 4 Sr. network engineers cost Uber $1M per year. No wonder the IT sector and Silicon Valley are obsessed with hiring H1B IT workers. Saves them millions to a couple billion in payroll taxes since they're not US citizens. What a vicious cycle.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Dystopian Algorithm Serf said:


> I would say he would accept meaningful guidance /help. Sure, most of us want to be independent and are ashamed to be helped, but once you get to a certain low point you know you have to take any help you can get.


He will get sick one day, and there is where humility is faced.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Weaving past a cluster of parked RVs and scattered cars, Gary Branson pulled his dark-blue Prius onto a sandy median on the Great Highway and motioned at the Pacific Ocean.
> 
> "Welcome to my bedroom," he said wryly. "Cars drive by at 50 mph a few feet away, but I do have a lovely view."
> 
> ...


60 hours isn't enough, we fall down when we don't do enough. I can say I feel sorry, or that's sad, but what will it change for this man? All we can do is accept that we aren't doing enough, we need to change ourselves, and our situations, and let our struggle be the motivation to do so, instead of our crutch keeping us back, and excusing us of the work we need to do.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

vkandaharv said:


> I drive in SF too. Gave up my APT and bought an old van, threw in a twin bed and started sleeping in it. Rent was too much and apartment was too noisy anyway. Have lived outta my car before but a van with a bed is better. Couldn't stand landlord getting my money.


How is that living in a van? What do you do if you need to take a dump or a whizz?



Immoralized said:


> Disincentivizing hard working people from getting ahead and stealing their money and labour is a surefire way for the country to go bankrupt because no one wants to work anymore and when that happen society as you know it disappears. People never learn from the past and always keep making the same mistakes over and over again because of absolute greed.
> 
> Call me crazy but I am still a firm believer of that one should be able to enjoy in the fruits of their own labour and be rewarded for it.


What do you think about Andrew Yang and his free $1K per month for every adult?


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

I don't know why people don't move somewhere else. Why would someone rather be homeless in San Francisco or LA than have an apartment in Iowa? If I was somewhere I couldn't afford to live I would hitch hike my ass out of there. I have seen stories of college educated people with jobs in Silicon Valley living in vans. There are sane people,with sane jobs, where there are sane prices, all across this great country. Go there.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> I don't know why people don't move somewhere else. Why would someone rather be homeless in San Francisco or LA than have an apartment in Iowa? If I was somewhere I couldn't afford to live I would hitch hike my ass out of there. I have seen stories of college educated people with jobs in Silicon Valley living in vans. There are sane people,with sane jobs, where there are sane prices, all across this great country. Go there.


You have to be capable of supporting yourself in Iowa. I have carried plenty of clients that live in a tiny studio apartments here in Atlanta or in California or new York for work and fly home to Kentucky, Ohio, back to Atlanta, or somewhere similar where their families live. Find a job that pays comparably in a Podunk town, city, or state, with a nightlife, and access to a decent airport, I guarantee you can't.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Dinoberra said:


> . Find a job that pays comparably in a Podunk town, city, or state, with a nightlife, and access to a decent airport, I guarantee you can't.


If you are living in your car, you are homeless. First priority should be to get a roof over your head. Nightlife? Airport? Those are luxuries.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> If you are living in your car, you are homeless. First priority should be to get a roof over your head. Nightlife? Airport? Those are luxuries.


Just saying, the person I replied to said why do people not pickup and move to Idaho. A lot of folks would rather be homeless where they are than have a home in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Dinoberra said:


> Just saying, the person I replied to said why do people not pickup and move to Idaho. A lot of folks would rather be homeless where they are than have a home in the middle of nowhere.


I understand but disagree. That's why I wrote if you're homeless, you need to get your priorities straight. Should we feel sorry for homeless dude who insists on living in SF when he could live in 90% of the rest of the country and be able to rent an apt? Seems like homeless by choice doesn't really deserve as much sympathy as those who are homeless due to mental illness or other disability.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I understand but disagree. That's why I wrote if you're homeless, you need to get your priorities straight. Should we feel sorry for homeless dude who insists on living in SF when he could live in 90% of the rest of the country and be able to rent an apt? Seems like homeless by choice doesn't really deserve as much sympathy as those who are homeless due to mental illness or other disability.


I can't say for that guy, but I know for myself I would be hard pressed to live somewhere else because San Francisco has diversity. I recognize a lot of people will say this is 2019 and I'm on the lighter skin side of minority and I say that my coworker/friend shouldn't be shy about advancing despite her semi-heavy accent but,

that is because she lives in the Bay Area. There are open minded people here.

are there open minded people everywhere? Yes, but in much smaller pockets then sf.

here we welcome different colors, different genders or neutral gender etc etc. a lot of the bathrooms I see these days are "gender neutral".

basically, I feel more home here despite the rising costs. If I have to Hustle and adjust my lifestyle to stay here then that's what I'll do. The other city I might stay in in the US would be cities like New York or Chicago or possibly LA.

But SF has everything I need-the convenience and the culture here matters to me. Are there dbags? Yes. Are there homeless people? Yes. But no city is perfect.

I also don't know if I'll have the guts to uproot and move to the middle of nowhere without family or support.

the guy quoted in the article, didn't move far...

and he probably figures this is one of the "better" paying markets where there are more passengers.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> I understand but disagree. That's why I wrote if you're homeless, you need to get your priorities straight. Should we feel sorry for homeless dude who insists on living in SF when he could live in 90% of the rest of the country and be able to rent an apt? Seems like homeless by choice doesn't really deserve as much sympathy as those who are homeless due to mental illness or other disability.


Homeless is homeless. To me living in your car if you own it isn't homeless, a car is almost as big as a studio apartment without the amenities. If you need to work in San Francisco to make the money you need that's what you do, I just don't understand the complaining. Clearly 60 hours a week clearly isn't enough for where he works, he should be pulling 80hrs and making sure they're the best hours. I'm sure with that he could make 5k every 2 weeks doing that and afford an apartment to rent.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> What do you think about Andrew Yang and his free $1K per month for every adult?


This is already being practiced in the natural resources geyser that is the state of Alaska. Catch 22 is the residency stipend to qualify for the stipend which varies each year. Alaska residents saw one of the biggest payouts back in 2015. State gave each denizen a $2k welfare check for simply breathing air. Perhaps our aspiring driver needs to move there. But like 99.99% of SF homeless denizens, he doesn't seem the type of chap who would take to the cold weather... 



jeanocelot said:


> How is that living in a van? What do you do if you need to take a dump or a whizz?


Why I thought that was unequivocally clear? He makes daily offerings to the Climate Change gods. By adding his exotic brand of organic fertilizer to the wonderfully #Woke and most pungent, feces stained/urine bleached streets of SF. Just like many ride share drivers and every homeless person ever on the tax payer welfare list..... :roflmao:



Dinoberra said:


> Homeless is homeless. To me living in your car if you own it isn't homeless, a car is almost as big as a studio apartment without the amenities. If you need to work in San Francisco to make the money you need that's what you do, I just don't understand the complaining. Clearly 60 hours a week clearly isn't enough for where he works, he should be pulling 80hrs and making sure they're the best hours. I'm sure with that he could make 5k every 2 weeks doing that and afford an apartment to rent.


$10k per month gross puts him in the highest state CA tax bracket and 4th highest federal tax brackets. Getting a $3.5K per month apt. After factoring all local city, socially conscious/SJW welfare agenda taxes, and all of his current expenses/obligations (especially that sick friend health bill)? His meager remaining disposable income kinda somewhat defeats the whole purpose living as a car bound hobo without a working loo don't you think?

Regardless, getting an apt assumes he could even FIND a decent studio apt $400+ rental box that's not located in culturally enriched and diverse hoods like the Tenderloin. Just like this lucky fellow....:smiles:

https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/03/29/peter-berkowitz-san-francisco-pod-living/
Although this gig looks a lot more promising. I'm tempted to buy stock in this company tbh

https://sf.curbed.com/2019/6/5/18653890/podshare-tenderloin-san-francisco-coliving-bunkbeds-startup


----------



## TheKingofAnts (Sep 30, 2019)

I'd freak out in that pod.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

oldfart said:


> I thought that $1000 was money he could set aside each month. But no he has trouble maintaining a $1000 savings account
> 
> I agree there must be something else to this story. Like the friend he is helping. And he is estranged from family because of their politics? I'd vote for trump or at least keep my mouth shut, it that's what it took to get a cot in someone's basement or garage.
> 
> ...


That changed in 2018.



Cynergie said:


> This is already being practiced in the natural resources geyser that is the state of Alaska. Catch 22 is the residency stipend to qualify for the stipend which varies each year. Alaska residents saw one of the biggest payouts back in 2015. State gave each denizen a $2k welfare check for simply breathing air. Perhaps our aspiring driver needs to move there. But like 99.99% of SF homeless denizens, he doesn't seem the type of chap who would take to the cold weather...
> 
> Why I thought that was unequivocally clear? He makes daily offerings to the Climate Change gods. By adding his exotic brand of organic fertilizer to the wonderfully #Woke and most pungent, feces stained/urine bleached streets of SF. Just like many ride share drivers and every homeless person ever on the tax payer welfare list..... :roflmao:
> 
> ...


He's not living in the box, just sleeping in it.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Dinoberra said:


> You have to be capable of supporting yourself in Iowa. I have carried plenty of clients that live in a tiny studio apartments here in Atlanta or in California or new York for work and fly home to Kentucky, Ohio, back to Atlanta, or somewhere similar where their families live. Find a job that pays comparably in a Podunk town, city, or state, with a nightlife, and access to a decent airport, I guarantee you can't.


 You have got to be joking me. If the homeless are worried about nightlife and being next to a "decent" airport then no one can help them. I guess you are saying these homeless are too hip and cool to live in a Podunk town. Believe it or not these Podunk states have large cities with airports.They also have plenty of jobs for hard working people that pay enough to keep a roof over their heads.Did I lose you when I said "hard working people?"
I lived in Atlanta for four years(84 to 88) and kept a roof over my head with no issue. I have lived in Ohio,roof over head. Alabama,roof over head. Florida,roof over head. Call me Mr Podunk. Mr Podunk that lives on Podunk Street with a Podunk job,Podunk food and a Podunk attitude.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> You have got to be joking me. If the homeless are worried about nightlife and being next to a "decent" airport then no one can help them. I guess you are saying these homeless are to hip and cool to live in a Podunk town. Believe it or not these podunk states have large cities with airports.They also have plenty of jobs for hard working people that pay enough to keep a roof over their heads.Did I lose you when I said "hard working people?"
> I lived in Atlanta for four years(84 to 88) and kept a roof over my head with no issue. I have lived in Ohio,roof over head. Alabama,roof over head. Florida,roof over head. Call me Mr Podunk. Mr Podunk that lives on Podunk Street with a Podunk job,Podunk food and a Podunk attitude.


Cool Mr. Podunk, I'm from a Podunk town, and I'd rather strike out in Atlanta, DC, Miami, or other major city in the South or east coast then live in that Podunk town, with Podunk people, where it cost nothing to live, but there's no real money to make or opportunity up be had unless you work online or are rich already.


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

Just saw this..

.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Dinoberra said:


> Cool Mr. Podunk, I'm from a Podunk town, and I'd rather strike out in Atlanta, DC, Miami, or other major city in the South or east coast then live in that Podunk town, with Podunk people, where it cost nothing to live, but there's no real money to make or opportunity up be had unless you work online or are rich already.


 Go for it. Your choice. The fellow in this article is making his choice. The problem is a portion of people want to blame his condition on rideshare or the government. He is the only one that can decide his future. It's his choice.


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Go for it. Your choice. The fellow in this article is making his choice. The problem is a portion of people want to blame his condition on rideshare or the government. He is the only one that can decide his future. It's his choice.


Very true, I don't respect the complaints after the fact of the decision being made, I don't blame rideshare platforms either, it's his life, he chooses to live it that way.


----------



## vkandaharv (Mar 30, 2017)

jeanocelot said:


> How is that living in a van? What do you do if you need to take a dump or a whizz?


It's not so bad. I just work and sleep so not much use for housing really. BTW gatorade bottles and 24 hour shitness.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

vkandaharv said:


> It's not so bad. I just work and sleep so not much use for housing really. BTW gatorade bottles and 24 hour shitness.


Livin' the dream!


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

^^
until God forbid you get sick. Involuntarily start hacking up a lung in the office while driving some opportunistic pax. Then it's one false allegation away for a permanent deactivation by lying pax trying to get a free ride.


----------



## Tico (Oct 7, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> He's not earning $5K a month after vehicle and gas and other car costs.
> 
> Plus he's living in a place where a one bedroom costs $5K a month.
> 
> ...


The answer is simple ... LEAVE CALIFORNIA !!! Homes cost 1/3 as much as soon as you cross the state lime. Gas is $1/gallon cheaper in AZ and NV ... head EAST young man.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Tico said:


> The answer is simple ... LEAVE CALIFORNIA !!! Homes cost 1/3 as much as soon as you cross the state lime. Gas is $1/gallon cheaper in AZ and NV ... head EAST young man.


 Wow!! Another problem solved by the use of one's brain. I said the same thing and a couple of people wanted to butcher me. Let's see what response you get.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Whatever his back up plan is, he'd better do it soon. Because despite being a pro SJW liberal (who is clearly an indoctrinated disciple of Progressive Left ideology), he's about to be completely disenfranchised. By default of his race/gender as an overly entitled white male, his minimum wage status as a lowly Uber driver has been officially extended to indefinite with passage of SB225

https://www.sfchronicle.com/politic...ens-state-boards-to-undocumented-14517946.php
https://abc7.com/politics/new-ca-laws-expand-rights-for-undocumented-immigrants/5618728/
Which has now empowered foreign nationals -- aka illegal aliens-- the LEGAL right to MAKE MORE MONEY over him, a natural born citizen. SB225 guarantees SUPERIOR CalPERS BENEFITS that he'll never receive in his remaining lifetime as a professional Uber driver. Illegal aliens who--within weeks of literally jumping the border--will be on their path to citizenship and a union protected, white collar $40k+ year state job. All with an official stamp of approval from the state controlled Lefty Prog legislature.

So working for Uber does have its ideological perks. Mr. Clueless can now rejoice at the added tax burden of a bigger state budget for more CalPERS jobs. To all that existing tax payer support he's been providing for free Dreamer education, food stamps, section 8 housing, health benefits and overall state welfare.

Mr. Clueless really needs to stop whining and take advantage of the increased pings and surge he'll be soon getting in his day job. Thanks to Gavin and state of CA legislature's complete departure from sanity, Uber will be adding some extremely well paid border jumping illegal pings to his pax queue......

OT: seems economically underprivileged citizens like poor Latinos and African Americans apparently still don't qualify for this level of TLC entitlement that illegal foreign nationals are now getting from the Democrats. Over a century of socioeconomic deprivation in the inner cities, and Lefty Prog state lawmakers are yet again giving under privileged Americans the shaft. -o:

California. The liberal paradise soon to become the new Venezuela of N. America. One of the highest cost of living states in the nation. That consists of some of the greatest concentrations of Prog Lefty elitist wealth enclaves (Silicon Valley, San Francisco, Hollywood/SoCal, educational/business sectors etc) in the country. Never thought I'd live to see the day ILLEGAL foreign nationals -- some with questionable political loyalties to this country -- now have a legal, economic privilege to achieve gentrified status in our society. Over existing homeless citizens, homeless/unemployed vets, and socioeconomically deprived Americans?? 

Thanks to the one party leftist state that California has devolved to, the end is finally near for every native born/naturalized American tax paying and law abiding citizen. Run as far away from this state as you can.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Oh, he's driving in San Francisco. Say no more.


----------

